# 4 Kern Notebook



## Jeeper (9. Oktober 2010)

Hy,

also da mein neuer laptop schrott war soll ein neuer her,da is mir dieser hier in einer beilage aufgefallen:

http://www.euronics.de/produkt/bis-.../Acer-Aspire-5553G-N934G64MN-39-6-cm-Notebook

nun weiß ich aber nicht ob dieser neue prozessor gut is oder halt nicht.

Der Notebook wird überwigend für WoW genutzt oder halt paar andere games.


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde lieber einen mit Dual-core und dafür besserer Graka nehmen.

Sowieso würde ich einen bei one.de bestellen.


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Sowieso würde ich einen bei one.de bestellen.



Also die Erfahrungen mit one.de von einigen Leuten hier waren aber eher mäßig soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Also die Erfahrungen mit one.de von einigen Leuten hier waren aber eher mäßig soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.



Naja, dass könntest jetzt von HWV auch sagen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat bei One.de vor einigen Jahren mal einen bestellt und da konnte man nichts daran aussetzen. Der war auch 1A zusammengebaut, wenn man das mal mit den Bildern vergleicht, die ich von HWV so gesehen habe. Und ein Sockel ist da auch noch nicht verrutscht.


----------



## Jeeper (10. Oktober 2010)

also sollte ich lieber keinen 4 Kerner nehmen also besser dann halt i3 oder i5 ?

aber grafikkarte wäre soweit ja ganz gut


----------



## Jeeper (10. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube der hier würde es schon eher treffen oder?

http://www.mediamarkt.de/notebooks/index.php?action=techdetails&produktwahl=1000&filter_kategorien=&filter_hersteller=&filter_cpus=&filter_grakas=&filter_preis=2099&filter_ram=1024&filter_hdd=128&filter_display=10&sortierung=min_preis&navi_anzahl=40&navi_seite=1&scroll=570&rand=2085329034&flash_link=0


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Oktober 2010)

Geh weg mit MM da gibts nur Schrott in Sachen PCs/Notebooks...


----------



## eMJay (11. Oktober 2010)

Ob du jetzt einen Notbook bei MM oder bei Notebooksbilliger kaufst ist es egal. Das sind fertig Produkte die von einem Hersteller gebaut werden. Die sind überall gleich. 
Man sollte da nicht hingehen wenn man icht weis was man will. Aber wenn man das weis dann kann man das Teil ja auch da kaufen. 
Ist ja nichts anderes als im Internet. Du gehts in den laden rein und sagst du willst das bestimmte Teil haben, fertig.

@Jeeper 

Du hast doch schon mal nach einem Notebook gefragt und es wurde gesagt es sollte ein i3- i5 mit mindestens einer ATI 5650er sein.

AMD hat im Notebook bereich nicht wirklich gute Prozessoren auf dem Markt. Ich Persönlich hab von denen einen großen Abstand genommen.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Oktober 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ob du jetzt einen Notbook bei MM oder bei Notebooksbilliger kaufst ist es egal. ....



Egal ist es nur dann, wenn der Preis stimmt und das tut er bei MM nur sehr selten (besonders bei PCs und Notebooks).


----------



## Crucial² (11. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und ein Sockel ist da auch noch nicht verrutscht.



Kann ich nicht drüber Lachen  


Okay doch, ein bisschen!


----------



## eMJay (11. Oktober 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> ich glaube der hier würde es schon eher treffen oder?
> 
> http://www.mediamark...34&flash_link=0



Genu das gleiche Notebook habe ich mir 2x bei MM-Online Bestellt und 2 defekte geliefert bekommen. 


Dann habe ich das was ich im mom hab gekauft. (Signatur rechts)
Im Mai haben die aber 100 Euro weniger gekostet.


----------



## Jeeper (11. Oktober 2010)

ich würde das jetzt dann da abholen und nicht bestellen is bei mir gleich in der nähe.

aber sonst von der hardware her also i5 460m,ati 5650,4 GB RAM und win 7 64 Bit
sollte doch ganz gut sein oder und muss ja nicht unbedingt defekt sein


----------



## eMJay (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja ist ok


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2010)

Bah! Viel zu teuer - und ne olle HD5650! Da gibts aber echt bessere Geräte für 900 EUR. Und für 99EUR mehr hätet man schon ein HIGH End Gerät bekommen womit man nicht wie mit dem MM Teil auf Low-Med sondern auf High-Ultra spielen kann. Was seid ihr nur für Berater...? Da wäre das erste Lappi für 699EUR fast noch besser (vom P/L) gewesen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

zustimm...

Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks 
*Intel Core i5-460M 2x 2,53 GHz* dank Turboboost bis zu 2,80GHz / *4096 MB DDR3 RAM* / *500 GB Festplatte* / *ATI Radeon HD5850 1024MB DDR3 VRAM* / 5-in-1 cardreader / *Bluetooth 3.0* / WLAN / *DVD SuperMulti (DL)* / *17,3" HD Acer CineCrystal High-Brightness mit LED Backlight* / HDMI / Webcam / Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit 829,-


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2010)

Auf Jeden!!Der hat doch gut 20-30% mehr Batz unter der Haube für weniger Geld...

@Jeeper : brings blos schnell zurück wenn Dus schon gekauft haben solltest.


----------



## Jeeper (12. Oktober 2010)

also ich find den eigendlich ganz gut, is ja auch ne neue i5 prozessor drin und der preis ja 900 sind schon recht viel aber da die das ja gerade mit den 30 monaten ohne zinsen haben würde ich das dann machen halt nur paar monate weniger so um die 24 oder so


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich sag Dir das Gerät ist zu teuer. Was bringt ne Core i5 mit ner HD5650? Da ist sogar nen Core2Duo mit ner HD5850 zum spielen noch besser geeignet. Mein Lappi ist inzwischen fast 2 Jahre alt und würde das MM Teil abhängen. HD5650 ist eher was für Multimedia und ältere Games bzw. Games bei mittlerer-niedriger Qualität.Willste dafür echt 900EUR zahlen???? Nicht, dass Du in 2 Monaten bemerkst wie schlecht die Investition war wenn Du im neuen WoW Addon raiden gehen willst. Wenns Dir egal ist - bitte sehr ;-)


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, der i5 passt schon leistungsteschnisch gut mit ner HD5850 zusammen. Ich will anmerken, dass mein Bruder vor einigen Monaten nen Lappi mit i5 und HD5730 für 800,- gekauft hat...


----------



## Jeeper (13. Oktober 2010)

also im test hat der 5650 sehr gut abgeschlossen und gepart mit dem i5 460m laut test vom:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-5820TG-Notebook.37773.0.html

is zwar nen anderes notebook aber mit fast der gleichen Ausstattung 


kann mich bloß jetzt net entscheiden ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Oktober 2010)

Nimm das von mir verlinkte, Bessere Hardware, Günstiger bei gleichem Hersteller / Gehäuse.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> also im test hat der 5650 sehr gut abgeschlossen und gepart mit dem i5 460m laut test vom:
> 
> http://www.notebookc...ok.37773.0.html
> 
> ...



Naja was heisst "gut" wenn man als Maßstab mal den 3D Mark 06 nimmt: läppische 7000Punkte, meins Lappi (vor 2 Jahren 1200EUR gekostet) macht knapp 10.000) und das von Blut und Donner wird wohl auch so in dem Bereich von 9000-11000 liegen. Das macht im Spielealltag in der Regel genau den Unterschied zwischen LOW und HIGH End Grafik aus. Auf meinem Lappi konnte ich WoW mit ULTRA und 2x AA spielen. Für Raids muss man aufs AA vllt verzichten ka habs nicht probiert. Mit der HD5650 kannste davon nur träumen oder Du bist einer von denen die fps zwischen 5 und 20 als "flüssig" empfinden ;-)

Hier der Test von dem Acer:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-7745G-Notebook.31153.0.html

Also kopiere die Bezeichnung aus dem Post von Blut und Donner dann findest Du das ACER bei Notebooksbilliger - die Seite kann man hier nicht verlinken.


----------



## eMJay (14. Oktober 2010)

Super der macht ganze 7800 Punkte im 3D-Mark 06.... ist nichts mit 9000-11000

Da macht meiner mit einer 5650 schon über 7,4k


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2010)

Naja ist vllt ne doofes Beispiel lies mal lieber...


> Im 3DMark Vantage positioniert sich die Radeon HD 5850 mit 4963 Punkten schließlich relativ mittig zwischen Radeon HD 5650 (3224 Punkte) und Radeon HD 5870 (7860 Punkte).



Zudem ist die HD5650 bei 6900 Punkten..wären trotzdem knappe 1000Punkte unterschied im 06er 3DMark. Zudem bin ich von dem Mittelwert im Grafikkartentest gegangen.

http://www.notebookc...50.23694.0.html
http://www.notebookc...50.23062.0.html

In jedem Fall kannste ja wohl nicht behaupten, dass die HD5650 so schnell wie ne HD5850 ist. Und unter dem Aspekt, dass das Acer 7745G auch noch im gleichen Preissegment liegt dürfte sich ja wohl jegliche Dikussion erübrigen. Es wäre halt schon gut wenn man sich eingehend informiert bevor man Leuten ne Kaufempfehlung gibt. Ich denke die Leute fragen heir nach, weil sie GLAUBEN dass sich die Leute hier im Hardwarebereich mit den Sachen AUSKENNEN. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Nur weil man etwas selber toll findet muss es nicht das P/L Beste am Markt sein - auch wenn man sich vllt ärgert selber beim Kauf nicht genau geschaut zu haben ;-)


----------



## eMJay (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nie gesagt was er für ein Notebook kaufen soll.

Ich hab nur gesagt dass er mindestens einen i3 oder i5 haben soll und mindestens eine ATI 5650 drin sein sollte.


----------



## Jeeper (15. Oktober 2010)

Also Raids würde ich sowieso Net unbedingt machen halt 5er oder vllt 10er inis,PVP Arena und Bg halt und normales lvln bzw twinken

Würde das dafür reichen  ?


----------



## Jeeper (15. Oktober 2010)

Ok hab jetzt 2 andere Notebooks gefunden is beides vertretten was ihr bisher gesagt habt

http://www.euronics.de/produkt/ab-42-cm-Bildschirm-tragbare-Workstations/Acer-7745G-5464G64Bnks-43-9-cm-Notebook

http://www.euronics.de/produkt/bis-42-cm-Bildschirm-kompakte-Alleskoenner/Toshiba-L650-13M-39-6-cm-Notebook

Welches wäre den vom p/l her besser?


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Oktober 2010)

gib mal bei notebooksbilliger.de ins Suchfenster: *A 411497* ein. Das ist das mit Abstand beste Notebook für den Preis.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Oktober 2010)

Für 16" TOP (Preis Leistung gut und für WoW absolut ausreichend inklusive Cataclysm usw.):

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a561790.html

Für 17" TOP (Preis Leistung gut und für WoW absolut ausreichend inklusive Cataclysm usw.):

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a512713.html

Beide Modelle sind auch mit Quadcore (i7 erhältlich) aber dann entsprechend teurer. Ich würde aber lieber die stärkere Grafikkarte nehmen und dafür den etwas schwächeren Prozi. Für Spiele insgesamt eher empfehlenswert.


Zu dem Acer (*A 411497*) ist folgendes zu beachten: Das Teil ist sehr billig für die verbaute Hardware und ein Grund dafür ist, dass die Grafikkarte nur GDDR3 Speicher und NICHT GDDR5 Speicher benutzt. Damit bleibt die Grafikkate ~20% unter der Leistung die sie mit GDDR5 haben könnte. Dennoch ist Preis/Leistung wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Jeeper (16. Oktober 2010)

Aber das Acer wäre trotzdem gut für WoW halt in mittleren Einstellungen gut zu spielen?

Weil die beiden da oben sind mir dann doch zu teuer dafür kann man sich doch besser pc kaufen


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Oktober 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Aber das Acer wäre trotzdem gut für WoW halt in mittleren Einstellungen gut zu spielen?
> 
> Weil die beiden da oben sind mir dann doch zu teuer dafür kann man sich doch besser pc kaufen



ja das von mir reicht locker für WoW aus.


----------



## eMJay (16. Oktober 2010)

So Screenshots von meinem NB:

Dalaran vor der Bank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu die Grafikeinstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flug von Dalaran nach Sternenruh in der Drachenöde mit /timetest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das alles auf den Notebook aus meiner Signatur!

Dazu muss ich sagen dass das *Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks* von notebooksbilliger.de im moment vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar ist.
Kaufe dir das Gerät.


----------



## Jeeper (16. Oktober 2010)

Ein hab ich noch was wäre den mit diesem aus i7 und ATI 5730 

http://www.euronics.de/produkt/bis-42-cm-Bildschirm-kompakte-Alleskoenner/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y560-BCG-39-6-cm-Notebook


----------



## xdave78 (18. Oktober 2010)

Jup. Auch recht gut. Allerdings kommen wir da langsam in den Bereich von 1.000€. Die CPU ist natürlich der Burner. Die Grafikkarte liegt so zwischen der HD5650 und der 5850 würd ich mal sagen. Macht also gut "Späne" ;-)


----------



## eMJay (18. Oktober 2010)

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html

Die Grafikkarte ist minimal besser (Platz 46 geschätzt) als eine 5650 (49) und ganz weit von einer 5850 (33) entfernet


----------



## OldboyX (18. Oktober 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> http://www.notebookc...iste.735.0.html
> 
> Die Grafikkarte ist minimal besser (Platz 46 geschätzt) als eine 5650 (49) und ganz weit von einer 5850 (33) entfernet



Jo, die 5730 ist soweit mir bekannt nur eine leicht höher getaktete 5650. Eine 5850 ist da ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Oktober 2010)

Sag ich doch..sie liegt dazwischen. Hab ja nicht behauptet dass sie in der Mitte dazwischen liegt 

Allerdings würd ich bei 999&#8364; auch noch die letzten 100EUR drauftun und hätte dann genug für das x7811 zB..das hat ne HD5870 und i7. Aber irgendwo muss man sich selber ne Grenze setzen. zuerst waren wir bei ca 800&#8364; dann langsam in die Richtung von 900&#8364; gedriftet und nun schon bei 1000&#8364;. Also da sollte sich der TE schon klar drüber sein, was finanziell nun geht und was nicht.

Unter dem Aspekt dass das Acer 7745G (zum Preis von 829&#8364 ca 7800 Punkte und das Lenovo (999&#8364 laut 
http://www.notebookj...-y560-nkrt-1183
grade mal ca 200 Punkte mehr macht (was eig nix ist) sollte man 2x drüber nachdenken ob man wirklich 170&#8364; mehr ausgeben will. Und wenn der Preis egal ist -> Akoya x7811 : hat für 1.149&#8364; ca 50% mehr bumms (13000 3DMarks06)..naja und dem TE scheint ja Finanzierung wichtig zu sein, geht sowohl bei Neckermann als auch bei Notebooksbilliger.de.


----------



## MiniMee (18. Oktober 2010)

www.deviltech.de die sind auch nicht schlecht aber preislich recht hoch


----------



## OldboyX (18. Oktober 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch..sie liegt dazwischen. Hab ja nicht behauptet dass sie in der Mitte dazwischen liegt
> ...



Naja ich finde das macht schon einen Unterschied ob das "fast 5850 Niveau ist" oder eben nur eine höher getaktete 5650. Das Lenovo für 999 find ich ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und die 5730er Karte zu mickrig um mit diesem Slogan zu werben: "Der Intel® Core&#8482; i7 Prozessor überzeugt bei anspruchsvoller Videobearbeitung und intensiven PC-Spielen." Klar ist das geschickt gemacht, weil der Prozi natürlich auch in Spielen überzeugt, aber für intensive PC-Spiele ist die Grafikkarte nicht geeignet womit der schnelle i7 dann auch wieder nichts bringt. Aber bei Lenovo zahlt man wohl für die Verarbeitung etc.

Dann, wie du schon sagst, doch lieber das Acer oder eben gleich etwas mit 5870.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das macht schon einen Unterschied ob das "fast 5850 Niveau ist"



Hab ich ja gar nicht behauptet.

Ist der TE überhaupt noch da und liest mit? Oder führen wir "Selbstgespräche"?


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das macht schon einen Unterschied ob das "fast 5850 Niveau ist" oder eben nur eine höher getaktete 5650. Das Lenovo für 999 find ich ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und die 5730er Karte zu mickrig um mit diesem Slogan zu werben: "Der Intel® Core™ i7 Prozessor überzeugt bei anspruchsvoller Videobearbeitung und intensiven PC-Spielen." Klar ist das geschickt gemacht, weil der Prozi natürlich auch in Spielen überzeugt, aber für intensive PC-Spiele ist die Grafikkarte nicht geeignet womit der schnelle i7 dann auch wieder nichts bringt. Aber bei Lenovo zahlt man wohl für die Verarbeitung etc.
> 
> Dann, wie du schon sagst, doch lieber das Acer oder eben gleich etwas mit 5870.



Lenovo ist bloß ne ganz andere Qualität als Acer, der Preis ist unter diesem Aspekt schon gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Jeeper (23. Oktober 2010)

Also hab mir jetzt ja das Acer geholt wie sieht das den nun mit cata aus da sind jetzt ja die hardwareanforderungen für rausgekommen, wir das meiner den dann auch schaffen?

Acer Aspire 7745g 5464G64Bnks
Intel Core i5 460m
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 1GB DDR3
640 GB Festplatte 
4 GB RAM


----------



## schäubli (23. Oktober 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Also hab mir jetzt ja das Acer geholt wie sieht das den nun mit cata aus da sind jetzt ja die hardwareanforderungen für rausgekommen, wir das meiner den dann auch schaffen?
> 
> Acer Aspire 7745g 5464G64Bnks
> Intel Core i5 460m
> ...


ich sag da gar nix mehr zu.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Also, wenn der Wow nicht gut schafft, dann schafft es wohl keiner mehr. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass du damit Probleme haben wirst.


----------



## Jeeper (23. Oktober 2010)

Frag ja nur  

Dachte nur das wegen cata die hardwareanforderungen angehoben wurden der das nicht schafft


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Und wer will da dann noch Wow spielen? 

Man sieht ja immer, womit die meisten Wow spielen. P4 mit 1 GB Ram und Geforce Asbach Uralt XT incoming. Also, meiner Meinung nach sollte auf dem Laptop alles laufen, was derzeit am Markt ist.
Nicht immer mit sämtlichen Qualitätseinstellungen am Anschlag, aber doch mit hohen Einstellungen und halt etwas Zurückhaltung bei Performance-Killer wie AA sollte da alles spielbar sein.


----------



## eMJay (23. Oktober 2010)

*Minimale System-Anforderungen*

Windows® XP/XP64/Vista/Vista64/7 (mit den aktuellen Service Packs oder Updates):

- Intel Pentium 4 1.3 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1500+
- 1 GB RAM oder mehr
- NVIDIA® GeForce® FX- oder ATI Radeon™ 9500-Grafikkarte oder besser
- 25.0 GB freier Platz auf der Festplatte
- 4X DVD-ROM-Laufwerk (Downloadbarer Installer ebenfalls verfügbar)
- Breitband Internet-Verbindung
- Tastatur / Maus

Mac® OS X 10.5.8, 10.6.4, oder neuer:

- Intel Prozessor- 2 GB RAM oder höher
- 25.0 GB freier Platz auf der Festplatte
- 4X DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
- Breitband Internet-Verbindung

*Empfohlene System-Anforderungen*

Windows® Vista64/Windows 7:

- Dual-Core Prozessor, wie der Intel Pentium D oder der AMD Athlon 64 X2
- 2 GB RAM
- 256 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600 oder ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 oder besser
- Mehrtasten-Maus mit Scroll-Rad

Mac® OS X 10.6.4 oder neuer:

- Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Prozessor
- NVIDIA® GeForce® 9600M GT oder ATI Radeon™ HD 4670 oder besser
- 4 GB RAM
- Mehrtasten-Maus mit Scroll-Rad







Die empfohlene System-Anforderungen sind weit unter der Leistung des Notebooks.

​


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. Oktober 2010)

wobei die empfohlenen angaben eigentlich die mindestsystemvorraussetzungen sind um das spiel vollständig zu nutzen (raids, bgs, 1k, usw).


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Also hab mir jetzt ja das Acer geholt wie sieht das den nun mit cata aus da sind jetzt ja die hardwareanforderungen für rausgekommen, wir das meiner den dann auch schaffen?
> 
> Acer Aspire 7745g 5464G64Bnks
> Intel Core i5 460m
> ...



schöne Daten. Was hat dat denn jekost´?


----------



## Jeeper (24. Oktober 2010)

950 Euro


----------

